
Cells with lab-made DNA produce a new kind of protein, a ‘holy grail’ for synbio - sethbannon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/11/29/cells-with-lab-made-dna-produce-a-new-kind-of-protein-a-holy-grail-for-synthetic-biology/
======
KhutaFuta
Vikings vs Falcons Live Stream Free
[http://www.iitmaana.org/futa/watch_vikings_vs_falcons_live_s...](http://www.iitmaana.org/futa/watch_vikings_vs_falcons_live_stream_free_game)

